# RV Bicycle Rack



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

OK Big Boys!

I need a bicycle rack for the Itasca, preferably one that will go onto the 2" receiver and accomodate three bikes. Maybe one with a platform that could also if necessary take a small motorbike/scooter.

So, do we have anything available in the UK? Otherwise I will contact Linda and get one sent over.

Maybe you have one on your RV and can share a picture or two, or maybe you don't want it anymore.

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Chris, Mark has one for sale which might work for you here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Ameri...ryZ36798QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hasn't got the platform but its a proper USA unit.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Linda, I have sent message to Mark. I guess I can sort out a platform later. The important thing is the grief I am getting for not taking the bikes on last trip!!

Chris


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

I have one in shed


----------

